# greatapparelforyou.com - anybody try it?



## csrpj (Jun 25, 2010)

i'm looking into leads... anybody know of them? Web Fulfillment Services, Print and Ship Services, Outsource Shirt Printing, Internet Shirt Fulfillment Service, Custom T-Shirt Printing


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Although I have not used their services, I have spoken with the guys behind the company and been to their place. They are a legitimate business that seems to be doing things very well. They offer a variety of services including hang tags on garments and I even saw branded shipping labels for their customers. They have also done some pretty unique things to keeping the quality standards pretty high. I would definitely recommend giving them a call and talking directly to them if you have not already.

Best wishes,

Mark


----------



## shth (Jul 9, 2010)

it looks like a cool deal.


----------

